# Surface Plate Calibration



## TOBARApprentice (Mar 23, 2019)

Hey everyone. Does anyone know who in Ontario does surface plate calibration/resurfacing. I’ve seen a number of guys on Youtube getting it done but am stuck trying to find a similar service in Ontario..... or Canada for that matter. I am looking for a “come to my shop” guy. The plate is in really nice shape but I want it calibrated/resurfaced as my “starting point”. Further, where can I get my other stuff calibrated (gage blocks, micrometer, digital and analogue callipers and indicators)? Thanks!! 

Derek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 23, 2019)

There's a metrology company in Vancouver that no longer travels to your shop.  Their  equipment go damaged while traveling to Alberta to recondition a clients digital coordinate machine (!).

Look up 'metrology' in your area.  It will not be inexpensive.  The price I was quoted 10 years ago made it a lot cheaper to buy a new, mounted Mitutoyo A grade surface plate.


----------

